# Does Anyone Actually WATCH The Hallmark Channel?



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 8, 2019)

I mean, really?

Hallmark Channel Caves to LGBT Lobby, Vows to Create Content Promoting Gay Agenda - Big League Politics


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 8, 2019)

One of the last anti left wing places on tv is now gone sad


----------



## Disir (Dec 8, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I mean, really?
> 
> Hallmark Channel Caves to LGBT Lobby, Vows to Create Content Promoting Gay Agenda - Big League Politics


I don't.  Don't know anyone that does.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 8, 2019)

Used to watch the mystery series.

tired of them


----------



## JGalt (Dec 8, 2019)

Jitss617 is right. Hallmark has always been family-oriented and their movies seem to adhere to Christian values. I don't watch it but my wife does. She's not too happy about that they're giving in to that stuff.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 8, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I mean, really?
> 
> Hallmark Channel Caves to LGBT Lobby, Vows to Create Content Promoting Gay Agenda - Big League Politics



I love the hallmark channel


----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2019)

what's that?

what's the hallmark shit channeL?

never seen it never heard of it


but then I haven't watch TV for so many months..........


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 8, 2019)

I ONLY watch the Hallmark Channel.


----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2019)

wow

is it only me?

that has not watch TV for many many many months???


----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2019)

I haven't clicked  on my TV thing.....

for a very long time

no TV for me


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 8, 2019)

Skye lost her remote....


----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Skye lost her remote....



no

I just do not have time to watch TV

That's all

I watch things online


----------



## TomParks (Dec 8, 2019)

I cut the cord and use antenna for locals and a smart tv to stream movies and other shows. Hallmark was never a favorite and way too many commercials. The queers are trying to take over


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 8, 2019)

I watch Hallmark guess I will quit now.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 8, 2019)

No. I am not into chick flcky sobby romancey dorky movies.


----------



## buttercup (Dec 8, 2019)

I stopped watching TV a long time ago, BUT, when I am around a TV, I like the Hallmark movies, cheesy as they may be.  Like someone else said, they have always been more wholesome than the rest of the crap out there, so this is disappointing.


----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2019)

Same with the Netflix shit owned by the Obamas....

I would not touch that with a ten foot pole either.


----------



## mdk (Dec 8, 2019)

I guess I’ll have to find my rote, cookie cutter plots on a different channel.


----------



## Markle (Dec 8, 2019)

skye said:


> what's that?
> 
> what's the hallmark shit channeL?
> 
> ...



What motivated you to throw up such a stupid post?  A few too many adult beverages or are you 9 years old?


----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2019)

Markle said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > what's that?
> ...




I didn't know what is/was hallmark channel

I don't watch TV

why so aggressive...wow


----------



## Markle (Dec 8, 2019)

skye said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



No one cares!

Aggressive?  I didn't find it necessary to use childish profanity on a benign thread about a TV channel.


----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2019)

Markle said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...




I don't care about you either

Bye.


----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2019)

But for all those who watch Netflix

Don't

it's owned by the Obamas.

and the content all goes  on the same vein  of the Obamas ideas and beliefs 

ok? 

Netflix is scum  owned by scum.


----------



## Markle (Dec 8, 2019)

skye said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2019)

^^^ wow .....oh well...totally crazy


----------



## fncceo (Dec 8, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> *Does Anyone Actually WATCH The Hallmark Channel?*



They have a solid demographic.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 8, 2019)

It’s sad you girls let politics color your entire world.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 9, 2019)

I wonder how many people will actually take the time to watch this stuff. At the end of the day, people are going to watch whatever interests them enough no matter what network it is on. My mom loves the Hallmark Christmas films. Me? The only thing on there that I have ever really cared about is the film that country singer LeAnn Rimes did for the station last year named Its Christmas, Eve.

God bless you and my mom and LeAnn always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of LeAnn)


----------



## DGS49 (Jan 2, 2020)

49 Sexiest Lacey Chabert Boobs Pictures Will Bring Big Grin On Your Face

Yes indeed.  I watch the Hallmark channel.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 12, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > *Does Anyone Actually WATCH The Hallmark Channel?*
> ...



I watch it, on rainy gloomy  European afternoons. And to get away from politics overloads.

Beautiful houses. Blow dried hairstyles. Lovely white knighting men, who always show up at the right time.

What's not to like?


----------



## TheParser (Jan 12, 2020)

I do not watch the Hallmark Channel.

But I think that it unfair to say that the channel will promote the "Gay agenda."

From what I have read in the media, Hallmark just promises to occasionally include programs that portray gays as human beings who just happen to have a different sexual orientation from the majority.

I live in Hollywood, a famous part of Los Angeles. Supposedly, not a few young people come here after being literally kicked out of their home by their parents (who, in my opinion, do not deserve to call themselves "parents"). Others may have been bullied at school.


If Hallmark can help reduce verbal and/or physical gay bashing, then more power to that channel.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 12, 2020)

mdk said:


> I guess I’ll have to find my rote, cookie cutter plots on a different channel.




Those rote cookie cutter plots must also have subliminal messages embedded in them. Because my wife is glued to this channel. Its the reason I haven't been able to redo my cable package. It's so bad, my TV sent me a message saying it was being held hostage and could I help?


----------



## mdk (Jan 12, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I’ll have to find my rote, cookie cutter plots on a different channel.
> ...



My parents love it as well. I don’t watch as I’m worried it may give me diabetes.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 12, 2020)

I can't get enough of Jesse Stone. Whatever channel that is on.


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 24, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I mean, really?
> 
> Hallmark Channel Caves to LGBT Lobby, Vows to Create Content Promoting Gay Agenda - Big League Politics


Yes. They show Colombo in the morning before I go to work and Magnum PI when I get home. Sometimes they have Monk or Psych marathons also.


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 24, 2020)

Mindful said:


> I can't get enough of Jesse Stone. Whatever channel that is on.


I like that too. They have marathons of that on Hallmark occasionally.


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 24, 2020)

They have a new mystery series with Jesse Metcalf that looks interesting. Haven’t seen it yet though.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 24, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, really?
> ...



Columbo, eh?  I must look.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 27, 2020)

TheParser said:


> If Hallmark can help reduce verbal and/or physical gay bashing, then more power to that channel.


I get what you are saying here, but giving the lifestyle even more acknowledgement might only motivate those who are guilty of trashing it nonstop into trashing it even more nonstop. At the end of the day, people are going to love and resent whatever they want to no matter what everyone else loves and resents.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I guess the big question is if more of this kind of programming was added to the network, would the station gain more viewers compared to however many they may lose in the process?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2020)

My wife watches it to death at Christmas time


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2020)

Have to admit that as a whole, Hallmark is pretty gay


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2020)

skye said:


> what's that?
> 
> what's the hallmark shit channeL?
> 
> ...


It used to be filled with Christian based programming...Little House On The Prairie....but like everything in America....the LGBT movement is invading it and perverting it. Just another sign of the influx of communism.
It's not enough to have their own channel....now they want to take over all of them.


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 28, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > what's that?
> ...


The social justice warriors just like destroying and sucking the joy out of things other people like. They want everyone to be as miserable as they are


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 28, 2020)

Is it on Netflix?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > what's that?
> ...


Most Hallmark movies appeal to gays


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Most gays are pretty nice people. 
It's the activists that are the assholes. 
My sister's a Lesbian and she hates them.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 28, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I mean, really?
> 
> Hallmark Channel Caves to LGBT Lobby, Vows to Create Content Promoting Gay Agenda - Big League Politics



Nope. I'm not a viewer because I don't subscribe to cable TV.


----------

